# At least six month till expiry passport dilemma



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My first thread though been browsing the forum for quite a while 

*Back story* 
I got my employment visa a week ago. To get it I had to get my passport extended as my passport was exactly short of six month till expiry then so I had to go to my embassy in KSA (where I am working now) to get it renewed, but renewing overseas was a very long and complicated process so I opted for a same day extension of six more months. What I didn't know is that would extend the validity from the date of application which would win me only a day or two actually  USELESS

Anyways they helped me out with an exceptional 7 month immediate renewal which gave me one extra month ( till 16/Jan/2013) ... 

*The question* 
I did get the employment visa shortly after I submitted a copy of the said extension. Hoooowever..... I should be landing in Dubai 23/7 and that means less than 6 months again... :confused2::confused2::confused2:

Will that be a problem ??? Will I be able to enter and get my residency done? Renew it at the embassy in UAE..

Or do I have to renew my passport before I arrive in a crunch??? if I do renew it (it would take 21 days from the embassy or I would have to risk sending it by a courier slipped in a book or something to my family— a week or 10 days...) but if I do will it still be valid as the same document in the employment visa ?? 

Ouch... Any help/insight would be recommended.. 

P.s. My employer seems to disregard the issue as ok.. I called immigration dept in Dubai who transferred me to the airport office and a guybtold me I'd be able to enter with no problems.... But what is the guarantee...


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

I know it's kind of complicated... but anyone ?


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

I think you will be able to enter with the visa...but will have to renew before residency.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

But you won't be able to properly cancel the first passport as that's the one the visa will be linked to. You will have to carry two passports until the visa expires or is cancelled. There are quite a few thoughts running through my head on this because it's a bit convoluted and I think the best thing is to get hold of the PRO in your company and get his advice. Also, remember you have 59 days to process your visa once you are stamped in and you are arriving in Ramadan and this could cause all sorts of hold ups.


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*Passport*

Right simple answer is get 3 days off if you can fly from KSA to the UK before you fly book an appointment at our nearest passport centre for 1 day passport (get the earliest appointment so it can be done in a day) then fly into Dubai this way you won't spend 3 years caring your old passport every time you enter the country.

simple and 3 days out of your life cheaper and much less hassle in the long run.


----------

